# Handcent SMS



## babydollcg_26 (Jun 13, 2011)

Has anyone been able successfully able to theme this apk? If so, we woud love tips or suggestions!!


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

babydollcg_26 said:


> Has anyone been able successfully able to theme this apk? If so, we would love tips or suggestions!!


what do u need themed? theres so many options on how you can make it look? what are you looking for?


----------



## babydollcg_26 (Jun 13, 2011)

Dewguzzler said:


> what do u need themed? theres so many options on how you can make it look? what are you looking for?


I guess I'm looking on the process because I know that when travp624 tried to theme it for StyGian Black he was unable. He would get it themed, but it would never work once the apk was re-inserted back into the framework. I"m just wondering if there is certain rules and guildlines, because I would love to make some changes with it myself...but just wondering if it's going to be worth the time to tackle.


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

i could understand theming stock just dont understand what you cant do with it already?


----------



## babydollcg_26 (Jun 13, 2011)

Dewguzzler said:


> i could understand theming stock just dont understand what you cant do with it already?


LoL....Hmmmm I guess I just want to try to incorporate it to match our new upcoming theme which is Blue


----------



## babydollcg_26 (Jun 13, 2011)

babydollcg_26 said:


> LoL....Hmmmm I guess I just want to try to incorporate it to match our new upcoming theme which is Blue


Maybe I should play with it first so I could maybe give you more details.


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

babydollcg_26 said:


> Maybe I should play with it first so I could maybe give you more details.


im sure it could come themed already but do enuf ppl use handcent to warrant troubling yourself with it? i was jw


----------



## babydollcg_26 (Jun 13, 2011)

Dewguzzler said:


> im sure it could come themed already but do enuf ppl use handcent to warrant troubling yourself with it? i was jw


YOu make a very valid point there, and I wouldn't have the slightest idea who does and who doesn't


----------



## cassdroid (Jun 6, 2011)

Tt to @_tiger13

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## babydollcg_26 (Jun 13, 2011)

cassdroid said:


> Tt to @_tiger13
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


I'm not an expert at abbreivations, but does that mean to talk to you @_tiger13?


----------



## cassdroid (Jun 6, 2011)

Sorry tt talk to . He may have some new answers/insight

Sent from Mai Thunderbolt


----------

